# now I know



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

this is the problem


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Okaaay........ that's me sorted, thanks. :-D 

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That explains it.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Yup !


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

This is cute and so true, too!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

That explains it. :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like this one!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I often wondered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmmm....so that's what's wrong with me!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

and now I know why the two sides argue and I never get anywhere.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Ohhhhh. That's what my problem is--always wondered--and if I went to far, I got lost--no sense of direction, you know! :~)


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Now I know what my 'sometimes' problem is.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

An ah-hah moment :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is me. i was wondering what the problem was, but have no brain cells left to do the job of figuring it out.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, I feel much better now that you explained it!


----------

